# Shimano tld 20 lever drag reel problem???



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

i have a little problem with an older model tld 20 single speed lever drag reel. I recently replaced a spool bearing and fabricated a bearing sleeve for this reel and get great freespool time with 13#'s drag pressure at strike. My problem is while in freespool, as the reel is tilted to the right (handle facing the floor) the gears catch and the handle starts turning. This is a real problem as the handle could turn into a knucle buster if a fish grabs the bait while making a drop. I have no idea whats going on and could use your help. 

Thanks
rjr


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Go to Alan Tani's website ( http://alantani.com/ ), he has done a lot of work with bearing sleeves. Do a search for bearings sleeves and a bunch of stuff will come up. I know what happens when a reel needs a sleeve but I'm having a hard time visualizing this one.

If you can find the problem doing the search, post your problem on there and he'll definitely know the answer.

Good Luck


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

My advice is to remove the sleeve, put it back to stock and clean the reel. It will freespool if properyl cleaned. The spool is still heavy in that reel and there is nothing you can do change that. Adding a sleeve will make the reel spin longer maybe, but it will not cast any better.


----------

